# Rumors, rumors....



## GLangevinito (May 10, 2021)

Anyone in the know care to confirm or deny?


----------



## timbuck (May 10, 2021)

How do rumours get started they're started by jealous people and
They get mad seeing something they had and somebody else is holding
They tell me that temptation is very hard to resist
These wicked women ooh they just persist
Maybe you think it's cute but girl I'm not impressed
I tell you one time only with my business please don't mess
When you look at all these rumours surrounding me every day
I just need some time some time to get away from
From all these rumours I can't take it no more
My best friend said there's one out now 'bout me and the girl next door


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Mic Nificent (May 10, 2021)

So....what’s the rumor?


----------



## GLangevinito (May 10, 2021)

I heard Presidio League is no more. My sources are often drunk, though, so please take with a grain of salt on the rim of a margarita glass


----------



## SoulTrain (May 10, 2021)

Presidio now probably known as Coast Soccer League-San Diego.  Announcement below to San Diego clubs.  Not sure even this will allow them survive given every big club in San Diego is with SoCal.  

For the past forty plus years CSL has been delivering the best competitive youth soccer experience in Southern California – many have said in the US. Beginning today CSL is inviting teams throughout San Diego the opportunity to experience the CSL difference. 

Find The Level Of Play That’s Right For You: CSL led the country when the league adopted promotion and relegation. This system allows every team to find the right level of play and as Pep Guardiola said “it’s not sport if the result doesn’t matter.” 

A Better Experience: CSL is the leader in the use of technology to make soccer more enjoyable for everyone. Your coaches, players and families will love having all the information they need in the palm of their hand. In today’s busy world information is critical. 

You Have A Voice: Yes we will actually listen to you. Whether through our app, website, email response or via the phone, CSL listens to our member feedback and is the leader in responding to each member inquiry. In fact the launch of CSL San Diego is in response to requests from clubs, coaches and families throughout San Diego. 

Better Programming: No matter what level of the game you play CSL is committed to making your “game day” experience the best. Our competitive structure and player pathways offer every team the opportunity to find the experience that is right for them. 

Unique Programs: CSL has created a unique suite of programs that ensure the game day experience is more enjoyable for everyone and our 5 Star rating system highlights those teams and referees rated best by their peers. 

So whether you’re a team just entering the competitive league experience, or an elite team looking to compete at the highest levels, Coast Soccer League has the right experience for you. We look forward to having you be part of Southern California’s number one league.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 10, 2021)

Manchester cup or other tournaments before  jume 15 are not  happening due to a 1 game per day covid  rule.


----------



## dad4 (May 10, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Manchester cup or other tournaments before  jume 15 are not  happening due to a 1 game per day covid  rule.


Source?

I know that's the state rule.  I did not know if the rule was enforced, or if anyone was actually cancelling tournaments yet.

Besides, Memorial day weekend is 3 days.   You could easily do 3 games in 3 days and stay within the 1 game per day rule.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Source?
> 
> I know that's the state rule.  I did not know if the rule was enforced, or if anyone was actually cancelling tournaments yet.
> 
> Besides, Memorial day weekend is 3 days.   You could easily do 3 games in 3 days and stay within the 1 game per day rule.


So no semi finals or finals?  Then it’s a showcase not a tournament.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Source?
> 
> I know that's the state rule.  I did not know if the rule was enforced, or if anyone was actually cancelling tournaments yet.
> 
> Besides, Memorial day weekend is 3 days.   You could easily do 3 games in 3 days and stay within the 1 game per day rule.


It was a parent from another club.  Not sure if it’s true.
The Manchester cup site does have a disclaimer but it could be just something generic:

The Nexen Manchester City Cup 2021 will comply with California Department of Public Health policies. As we continue to monitor the ever-changing landscape surrounding COVID-19, we will be releasing a fully updated policy guideline in the weeks to come. Full refunds will be issued in the event of cancellation due to COVID-19.


----------



## dad4 (May 11, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> So no semi finals or finals?  Then it’s a showcase not a tournament.


3 games is enough for an 8 team elimination tournament. 

Winners play winners, losers play losers.  3 game guarantee and you still get semifinals and finals.  It’s what norcal does for the top 8 teams in state cup.


----------



## timbuck (May 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Source?
> 
> I know that's the state rule.  I did not know if the rule was enforced, or if anyone was actually cancelling tournaments yet.
> 
> Besides, Memorial day weekend is 3 days.   You could easily do 3 games in 3 days and stay within the 1 game per day rule.


What will happen if they break this rule?  Nobody seemed to care about any rules for the past 9 months anyway.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> 3 games is enough for an 8 team elimination tournament.
> 
> Winners play winners, losers play losers.  3 game guarantee and you still get semifinals and finals.  It’s what norcal does for the top 8 teams in state cup.


So only 8 teams per age group/level of play but pay $1200/team to play min 1 game/max 3?  Don’t see this as financially viable…..anyone see his differently?


----------



## dad4 (May 11, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> So only 8 teams per age group/level of play but pay $1200/team to play min 1 game/max 3?  Don’t see this as financially viable…..anyone see his differently?


8 teams per level.  Min 3 games, max 3 games.  Losers play losers, not losers go home.

I bet my team would go.  Better than cancelling.

Would be different for less wealthy teams, to be sure.  One game per day is less appealing when you have less money to burn.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> 8 teams per level.  Min 3 games, max 3 games.  Losers play losers, not losers go home.
> 
> I bet my team would go.  Better than cancelling.
> 
> Would be different for less wealthy teams, to be sure.  One game per day is less appealing when you have less money to burn.


So you lose the first day, you want to continue to pay for parking and a hotel for 2 more nights?

CA just needs to pull its head out of its ass and revise policy.


----------



## dad4 (May 11, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> So you lose the first day, you want to continue to pay for parking and a hotel for 2 more nights?
> 
> CA just needs to pull its head out of its ass and revise policy.


Why not?   Your first loss normally knocks you out of serious contention.  This is no different.

I wouldn't throw away a chance for my kid to play Eagles just because they lost to Legends the previous day.  It's still a good game.

Not that I disagree with changing policy, but Newsom doesn't exactly return my calls, so I'd rather focus on what is possible.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Why not?   Your first loss normally knocks you out of serious contention.  This is no different.
> 
> I wouldn't throw away a chance for my kid to play Eagles just because they lost to Legends the previous day.  It's still a good game.
> 
> Not that I disagree with changing policy, but Newsom doesn't exactly return my calls, so I'd rather focus on what is possible.



Honestly, we just need to wait 30 days.  The tournaments should push until after June 15th when the state opens up.  Again this is just a rumor but not sure if this is going to happen.


----------



## watfly (May 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Source?
> 
> I know that's the state rule.  I did not know if the rule was enforced, or if anyone was actually cancelling tournaments yet.
> 
> Besides, Memorial day weekend is 3 days.   You could easily do 3 games in 3 days and stay within the 1 game per day rule.


There is also the state rule of no out of state teams which has also been ignored by some.

I'm all for asking for forgiveness instead of permission in this environment, but given the magnitude of the tournament I think its a dicey proposition to plan on anything before at least June 15.   Even more dicey when you consider the nosy neighbors across from the Polo Fields who aren't going to hesitate to ruin a bunch of kids days so the can drink Rose in their mini yards without being disturbed by the sounds of kids having fun.


----------



## espola (May 11, 2021)

watfly said:


> There is also the state rule of no out of state teams which has also been ignored by some.
> 
> I'm all for asking for forgiveness instead of permission in this environment, but given the magnitude of the tournament I think its a dicey proposition to plan on anything before at least June 15.   Even more dicey when you consider the nosy neighbors across from the Polo Fields who aren't going to hesitate to ruin a bunch of kids days so the can drink Rose in their mini yards without being disturbed by the sounds of kids having fun.


Snark is your best argument?

It has been a while since I served on a club BOD or helped run a tournament, but I am wondering at the dynamics of a TD informing the club's insurance company or property owner that they are going to be violating health guidelines just a little bit.


----------



## watfly (May 11, 2021)

espola said:


> Snark is your best argument?


Most of the time, yes.

You're just catching on now?  (oops, there I go again).  I'm not saying it's an admirable trait, but I can't help myself.  Pay back is a bitch, because now I have a snarky 13 year old.


----------



## crush (May 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> 3 games is enough for an 8 team elimination tournament.
> 
> Winners play winners, losers play losers.  3 game guarantee and you still get semifinals and finals.  It’s what norcal does for the top 8 teams in state cup.


Soccer take of the day Dad4.  Good job and please, stay on soccer and all will be good for you


----------



## GLangevinito (May 18, 2021)

General Presidio Meeting on Tuesday, May 18th. has been cancelled.

WE ARE WORKING ON AN IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT!
THIS MEETING WILL BE RESCHEDULED WITHIN A WEEK.
THANKS, PRESIDIO SOCCER LEAGUE​


----------

